# Degu - electric shocked



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

My Degu has just bitten into an electrical wire and shocked himself. He is mobile but limping and clearly in shock - very quiet and sulking. What should I do? He is too stressed to visit a vets at present and I don't want to put him through more stress taking him there. Breathing seems to be at a normal rate and there is no sign of any damage or burns to his mouth or feet. Currently sleeping and has eventually taken some treats once he'd stopped panicking so much. Keeping him quiet and warm but not sure what else to do. Don't really want to stress him out more by taking him to a vet.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say carry on doing what you are doing. Don't fuss him, and see how he settles down. It's probably a good idea to get him checked out in a few days, though.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

The only way to be truly sure he is ok is to take him to the vets.

What would you prefer, a slightly stressed, but ultimately fine Degu

or one that is a bit relaxed but has developed some issues, 240VAC would be a hell of alot to a small animal, and I would think could cause anything from heart palpitations to brain injuries, and more. Electricity doesnt have to leave a mark to damage you internally.

I've seen people get shocks where the skin looked fine, but on deeper examination, there were burns in the subcutaneous layers.

Not trying to scare you, but would highly suggest a vet check them out.


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to call my vets up now and ask for advice from them ... only one vet at my local will tend to Degus sadly so it depends when I can book an appointment with him. He's having a sleep now and seems more at ease.


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

Appoiment booked for tomorrow. Poor Booey. Hopefully this will teach him not to stick his teeth into electrical sockets.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Not wishing to sound callous but is the socket safe?We dont want you getting a shock.


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

It seems fine, it's just not designed to have teeth and a wet degu tongue put into it.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

This is why I swear by cable covers now! When an Electrician came to do some work here I asked if he had any spare and he gave me a whole bunch of the stuff! Means I don't have to worry about my rats so much when they go for a little mooch around. Hope ur little degu is ok, probably scared the hell out of him..and you!


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

That's the most annoying thing, everything has a cover on it but he still found the one single weak spot in a room full of fish tank cables and viv cables. I'm sure he's addicted to destorying electricals. The amount of times I've been badly zapped because he's chomped his way through a double layer of cable covers when I'd checked them 2 days previously. 

Poor little mite is now in a sleepy degu coma on a heat pad. Hopefully he will feel better after a kip.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

zingy said:


> *My Degu has just bitten into an electrical wire and shocked himself.* He is mobile but limping and clearly in shock - very quiet and sulking. *What should I do?* He is too stressed to visit a vets at present and I don't want to put him through more stress taking him there. Breathing seems to be at a normal rate and there is no sign of any damage or burns to his mouth or feet. Currently sleeping and has eventually taken some treats once he'd stopped panicking so much. Keeping him quiet and warm but not sure what else to do. Don't really want to stress him out more by taking him to a vet.





zingy said:


> Appoiment booked for tomorrow. Poor Booey. *Hopefully this will teach him not to stick his teeth into electrical sockets*.





zingy said:


> It seems fine, *it's just not designed to have teeth and a wet degu tongue put into it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

He's been given the all clear by the vet and is a little more steady on his feet. As for the above comment i'm not even going to rise to that. It's not much fun to keep an animal locked in a cage 24/7 and sadly accidents happen even when you try your best to be careful. Like how we ourselves occassionally have accidents. That's living.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm so glad your goo is OK. If it's any consolation, despite my best efforts to degus-proof my room, where I let them out, mine have to date:

- chewed me off the internet - twice!
- somehow managed to get behind the snake vivs and chew through various wires.

I don't know how they haven't killed themselves!

Fortunately haven't had any accidents for a very long time now but that's because I've practically armour plated every gap they could squeeze through AND I have my two kids stand guard near the "danger areas" ie the viv ends. Even so I live in fear of them de materialising through solid wood to the wire nests behind.

Like you say - accidents do happen......which reminds me, haven't let them have a run out for a few days now.......better go fix that......Kids, come help me!


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

I've still never worked out how mine managed to get to a cable behind the fish tank that had a 1cm gap stopping him. The amount of cable covers, tidies and places that are entirely blocked off and he still manages to find the one single weak spot. Short of sticking a muzzle on him i'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

zingy said:


> I've still never worked out how mine managed to get to a cable behind the fish tank that had a 1cm gap stopping him. The amount of cable covers, tidies and places that are entirely blocked off and he still manages to find the one single weak spot. Short of sticking a muzzle on him i'm not sure what else to do.


Degus are amazing at finding a way through! Far too clever for their own good at times.


----------



## TINE (Jul 30, 2006)

*degus*

I second that, know I`m lucky have got a side room on my house for all my rodents and have watched my degus chewing the wire on thier cages even though they have got lots of wood to chew on, they aint very clever so we have to be for them.


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

The problem is they're too clever, He eventually works out how to destroy something. I've been around the entire room checking again and as far as I can tell it's Degu proof. 

He is much better today  So pleased.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

zingy said:


> The problem is they're too clever, He eventually works out how to destroy something. I've been around the entire room checking again and as far as I can tell it's Degu proof.
> 
> He is much better today  So pleased.


That's great news. You'll have to teach him a few tricks to keep his clever little brain occupied. They can be trained to a certain extent.


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

He was trained until he realised how easy it was to disobey.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

zingy said:


> He was trained until he realised how easy it was to disobey.


Ah well, they're willful buggers too! My troupe have never learned not to chew anything and everything they can get their paws on lol! They're very good at scampering on to my lap and hands when I shake their treat box though!


----------



## zingy (Aug 13, 2012)

Ha yes. The treat box is always the only way to control him.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree accident's do happen you can't keep your animal in it's cage for ever, Our rabbit has chewed 2 internet wires.They didn't shock her but it's the same princaple sometimes things happen.Glad your degus ok 
-Chels


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry about being insensitize here but all i can imagan is a cartoon shock, with the hair all poofy and the sooty face... any way what voltage was it? if it was a lower voltage device with a transformer in the plug (about 5-18v like in a mobile phone charger or past the bulky bit of a laptop charger) then he'll be fine, but if it was a higher voltage mains device (tv, pc or any of the 230v devices around the house) then you should of taken him to the vets asap...


----------

